# General Surgery/Endoscopy Coder



## sheilarichie6@hotmail.com (May 23, 2008)

I have 17 years experience coding general surgery and endoscopy, very proficient coding  colonoscopy, EGD, cholecystectomy, charging by report.  I can be available evenings/weekend for remote coding. 

Would consider travel in the Southern Indiana area on weekends only.    

E-mail  sheilarichie6@hotmail.com for more information!


----------

